
Despite backlash, Microsoft sticks with controversial “GVFS” name - sam0x17
https://medium.com/@DuroSoft/despite-backlash-microsoft-sticks-with-controversial-gvfs-name-57d6e175af9c
======
burnte
It seems as though changing to GitVFS or GitFS would be so much simpler, and
more descriptive to boot. I hope they handle this better. Mozilla had a
similar problem with Firefox in the early days. Initially it was called
Phoenix, but the Phoenix BIOS people objected. So the product was rebranded
Firebird. The Firebird DB people had a problem with this, and while Mozilla
WAS taking this seriously, they didn't communicate with anyone outside for
nine months before rebranding as Firefox. It would have been trivial to let
the Firebird people know a rebranding was in process, but instead the argument
went on for months with Mozilla looking really bad in the process. Mictrosoft
should really rethink this.

